

The Value of Water on the West Coast - cryptoz
https://news.vice.com/article/the-value-of-water-on-the-west-coast-and-why-california-is-so-screwed?utm_source=vicenewsfb

======
fpp
_Energy companies use billions of liters of the province 's surface water for
fracking natural gas, and only paid slightly more than a dollar per million
liters_

That's on top of what the bottling companies use (hundreds of million liters
for bottlers) for a few dollars.

This pricing does not look like water is a sparse commodity and so much on the
difference it makes not to water your lawn.

------
thatusertwo
Water should be a public resource that is controlled. When it comes to
corporations making profits off of a resource they pay almost nothing for,
this is a travesty to the public good. I pay local taxes to support water
purification, but I don't profit for it - I shouldn't be subsidising
profitable businesses.

------
setpatchaddress
There is a long (and, to me, fascinating) history behind the current water
distribution situation in the western US. Authoritative book on the subject is
Marc Reisner's "Cadillac Desert."

